# poppy 5 year old BSH



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name: Poppy
breed: British Short Hair
colour/pattern: Silver Tabby
Age: 5
Sex: Female
neutered: Yes
up to date with vaccinations: No
Are they micro chipped: No
any health problems: No
Any behavioural problems: No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying: No
used to children: No
if so what age: N/A
how do they get on with other cats: Not very well
how do they get on with dogs: No
indoor or outdoor cat: Indoor
How many hours are they used to be left alone for: 12
Diet they are on: Dry Complete & wet food
Litter used if they have a litter tray: Any
Where are you in UK: Grays, Essex
Reason for re homing: Does not get along with family dog. Needs peaceful environment as very timid

Poppy needs a home with no young children or other pets. If you are interested in Poppy you will be required to give a sensible donation to ALUK, all possible homes will be home checked and you will be required to sign a homing agreement which will be a legal contract.
Anyone interested in adopting poppy please pm me


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

She is stunning, :001_tt1: i hope it's not too long before
she finds a loving home.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

shame she doesnt get on with other cats, i would have offered her a home but i already have 2 BSHs!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes sadly she doesn't get on with other cats, I think that is why she has been waiting for so long


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

